# National flu vaccine delay causing Manitoba to hold off on flu ads



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2019)

National flu vaccine delay causing Manitoba to hold off on flu ads 


https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can...ay-causing-manitoba-to-hold-off-on-flu-ads-2/


Richard


----------

